# Simone Dinnerstein's Goldberg?



## Muddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure if this topic has ever been discussed. My gut tells me that many Bach purists scoff at this interpretation. Oprah likes it!  I have listened to it ALOT, and I LOVE it. Thoughts?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Oprah has the most terrible taste in the world.

Also, Glenn Gould is the Greatest. He is the One and the Only. The Alpha and the Omega. The Beginning and the End. The Plato and the Wittgenstein. The First and the Last. The Zero and the Infinite. The Yin and the Yang. Etc.

A few days ago, I went to a Hamelin concert and all I could think of was "God, every pianist in the world sucks, I wish Gould were still alive."


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Okay, okay...so here I was thinking I was the resident Gould freak but it appears I have been outdone. Honestly, her Goldberg's are among my favorites other than his.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Everything I have heard her play was at least interesting. Her interpretations are fresh, and if some of them didn't seem to work as well as others, that was my take on that day. She is not as 'adventuresome' as Mustonen can be, which is not a bad thing.


----------

